# nouvel iPad nouvelle colorimétrie



## themyst (18 Mars 2012)

Salut,

Comme beaucoup, j'ai été un peu "choqué" par la couleur jaunâtre du nouvel iPad par rapport à l'iPad 2... Je pense que le gamma de l'image diffère entre les 2, du coup j'ai une impression de plus sombre sur le nouvel iPad. J'ai fait une recherche pour trouver une image de couleur toute jaune et j'ai comparé les 2 écrans (nouvel iPad et iPad 2), je me suis rendu compte que le jaune du nouvel iPad tire vers le vert alors que celui de l'iPad 2 tire vers le rouge. C'est peut-être pourquoi j'ai l'impression que l'icône de l'app Message me parait un peu vert fluo. Avez-vous la même impression ?


----------



## Sharp (18 Mars 2012)

themyst a dit:


> je me suis rendu compte que le jaune du nouvel iPad tire vers le vert alors que celui de l'iPad 2 tire vers le rouge. C'est peut-être pourquoi j'ai l'impression que l'icône de l'app Message me parait un peu vert fluo. Avez-vous la même impression ?



Non !


----------



## Gwen (18 Mars 2012)

Our, meme impression. Les couleurs sont plus pétantes. Il y a plus de contrastes. C'est normal. Cela ne me choque pas. C'est jolie.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (18 Mars 2012)

C'est le principal argument qui fait de l'ipad un piètre outil pour ma photo: un écran non etalonnable...

Quoi qu'en dise Apple avec son iPhoto extraordinaire, ce soft ne sert à rien tant qu'il sera impossible d'étalonner l'écran à l'aide d'une sonde colorimétrique... Mais même dans ce cas, le gammut de l'écran est trop réduit pour servir d'outil sérieux...


Un des principale argument de l'ipad (ses capacités de retouches photo) n'est donc qu'une arnaque commerciale...


Ne vous y trompez pas, j'adore mon iPad, je l'utilise partout, tout le temps... Mais quand il s'agit de photos, il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de travailler sur un écran non étalonné...


----------



## Kamidh (18 Mars 2012)

Sauf erreur il est possible d'étalonner l'écran de l'iPad ! Une application existe !

Edit : Et voici => http://www.guide-gestion-des-couleurs.com/calibrer-ipad.html


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (21 Mars 2012)

Kamidh a dit:


> Sauf erreur il est possible d'étalonner l'écran de l'iPad ! Une application existe !
> 
> Edit : Et voici => http://www.guide-gestion-des-couleurs.com/calibrer-ipad.html



Si je peux me permettre, ce logiciel n'étalonne pas l'écran de l'iPad en lui même...

Je cite : "Note importante ! il faut tout de même préciser que ce n'est pas à proprement parler l'Ipad que l'on calibre mais plutôt l'Ipad LORSQUE on utilise l'appli SpyderGallery. Son viewer est alors calibré mais pas celui des autres applis."

Donc en gros, lorsque tu reviens dans iPhoto, plus d'étalonnage!

En même temps c'est logique, tu as vu quelque part des réglages dans l'iPad permettant de régler le contraste, la saturation, la balande des blancs... ?


----------



## Kamidh (21 Mars 2012)

Non bien sur ! Mais il apporte donc une correction valable dans ce logiciel, ce qui est déjà bien !


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (21 Mars 2012)

Kamidh a dit:


> Non bien sur ! Mais il apporte donc une correction valable dans ce logiciel, ce qui est déjà bien !



Oui remarque, si le logiciel est performant pour la photo derrière, pourquoi pas!


----------



## Jojo17van (21 Mars 2012)

themyst a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Comme beaucoup, j'ai été un peu "choqué" par la couleur jaunâtre du nouvel iPad par rapport à l'iPad 2...




Je suis l'heureux possesseur du nouvel iPad et je ne remarque absolument AUCUNE COULEUR JAUNATRE ayant moi même posséder un iPad 2


----------



## n0zkl3r (22 Mars 2012)

> Attention, grosse avancée pour le secteur ! Le deltaE moyen - mesure qui nous permet de situer la fidélité des couleurs et dont le résultat doit s'approcher de 0 - atteint le résultat record de 2,1. A part un rouge qui ose dépasser le score de 3, tout le spectre de ce Retina 9,7 pouces se met au boulot pour assurer une fidélité extrême.
> Entre sa température des couleurs (courbe plane) qui atteint les 5471 Kelvins et son Gamma totalement plan lui aussi de 2,2, cette tablette dispose d'une image quasi neutre, avec simplement une légère dérive vers le rouge que seuls les hommes bioniques pourront déceler.
> 
> Des résultats qui pourront conforter les amoureux de photo dans le choix de ce produit puisqu'il constitue donc aujourd'hui le meilleur moyen mobile d'afficher leurs clichés dans de bonnes dispositions, loin devant la Transformer Pad Prime ou même les deux premiers iPad.



http://www.lesnumeriques.com/tablette-tactile/test-ipad-ecran-retina-attention-yeux-n23730.html

Bref, une fidélité jamais atteinte sur un appareil de ce type ! Les photographes seront ravis !


----------

